# Skincare



## vigneshkumar (Nov 16, 2021)

Do You Have An Everyday Skincare Routine?


----------



## vigneshkumar (Nov 16, 2021)

How Natural Organic Skincare Products help ageing skin?


----------



## vigneshkumar (Nov 16, 2021)

How can I make my face clear and spotless? How can I get clear skin overnight?


----------



## vigneshkumar (Nov 16, 2021)

How do you get clear skin in 3 days? What foods help clear skin?


----------



## vigneshkumar (Nov 16, 2021)

What are the Wrinkle Reductions Hacks At Home?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 16, 2021)

I merged all your threads into one. There was, IMO, no need to make five threads for all your questions.



vigneshkumar said:


> Do You Have An Everyday Skincare Routine?


Yes.

AM: cleanse (or rinse with water), niacinamide toner, moisturize, sunscreen

PM: double cleanse, retinol or AHA toner or serum, moisturize


vigneshkumar said:


> How Natural Organic Skincare Products help ageing skin?


Natural and organic are not always better. Sometimes you need synthetic ingredients.


vigneshkumar said:


> How can I make my face clear and spotless? How can I get clear skin overnight?


You can't get clear skin overnight, or even in three days. It is a process that requires patience.

Overall you need a skincare routine that's suited to your skintype, and you need to be consistent with it.


----------



## shwethavenkateshan44 (Nov 18, 2021)

vigneshkumar said:


> Do You Have An Everyday Skincare Routine?


Hell yeah! If I didn't have a skincare routine, I would have acne, and bad skin. 
Every night I use my The Blueberry Exfoliating Scrub, and wash it out with cold water and then after that I rinse again with hot water. I dab my face with a mini face towel and moisturize using my Dove moisturizer. I moisturizer in circles this allows your blood to flow through naturally. After I have finished the two main routines. I get my E.L.F Zit Zapper, and start from my T Zone, and down to my cheekbones (This is just incase if I get any during the night).


----------



## shwethavenkateshan44 (Nov 18, 2021)

vigneshkumar said:


> How Natural Organic Skincare Products help ageing skin?


Organic Products are legendary for a reason: Packed with natural ingredients and antioxidants, they provide a bright and glowy effect on the skin. Natural Skincare Products are touted as one of the best anti-aging ingredients on the market — and when used daily, they can help brighten dull skin, diminish acne scars, even out skin tone, hydrate skin, and get a glowy complexion.


----------



## shwethavenkateshan44 (Nov 18, 2021)

vigneshkumar said:


> How can I make my face clear and spotless? How can I get clear skin overnight?


These are the best tips to remove the pimple fast on face within a week
1.       Wash face with good quality soup.
2.       Clean face with the face-Toner.
3.       Apply a moisturizer cream on face.
4.       Apply sunscreen on face.
5.       Apply  face mask on face every day.


----------



## shwethavenkateshan44 (Nov 18, 2021)

vigneshkumar said:


> How do you get clear skin in 3 days? What foods help clear skin?


If you want clear skin, first of all, you have to avoid eating dairy and sugar. If it doesn't work go to Botox Montreal procedures. Also, eat as much as possible fruits and vegetables, and in a couple of weeks, you will notice the differences. It's almost impossible to have clear skin in 3 days. To obtain such an effect you have to take care of your skin regularly and to have a good skincare routine, using suitable products for you. Also, it's important to go to the cosmetologist at least once a month. So, clear skin is a long term investment in your appearance.


----------



## shwethavenkateshan44 (Nov 18, 2021)

vigneshkumar said:


> What are the Wrinkle Reductions Hacks At Home?


Many of the young women out there think that wrinkle reduction is a myth and nothing happens in reality. The truth is that it can be reduced to a great extent and your skin can be made clearer than before. Let’s talk about three hacks that can be done all by yourself at home.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2021)

shwethavenkateshan44 said:


> Organic Products are legendary for a reason: Packed with natural ingredients and antioxidants, they provide a bright and glowy effect on the skin. Natural Skincare Products are touted as one of the best anti-aging ingredients on the market — and when used daily, they can help brighten dull skin, diminish acne scars, even out skin tone, hydrate skin, and get a glowy complexion.


Again, *natural is not always better*. Nor is organic.

Someone can react to an all-natural/organic ingredient product just like someone can to all synthetic ingredients. It's down to what works best for you and your skintype.



shwethavenkateshan44 said:


> 5.       Apply  face mask on face every day.


I dealt with blemishes from my teens until my early-to-mid thirties. A mask was almost never involved. It's just not necessary, IMO. (Also: using a mask every night seems like overkill.)

A spot treatment would be just as effective.



shwethavenkateshan44 said:


> If you want clear skin, first of all, you have to avoid eating dairy and sugar.


I cleared up my skin with a good skincare routine that worked for my skintype and still consumed dairy and products with added sugar daily at that time. (You'll never get rid of all sugar in your diet because it occurs naturally in various fruits and vegetables.)

Someone can eat mainly whole foods and still deal with breakouts. Someone can eat mostly processed foods and have great skin.

Also: not everyone has access to a dermatologist or an esthetician.


shwethavenkateshan44 said:


> Many of the young women out there think that wrinkle reduction is a myth and nothing happens in reality.


I'm 41. Unless you're willing to spend thousands or millions of (insert currency here) for a good chunk of your life on cosmetic procedures and injections (something I'm personally not willing to do), wrinkles and fine lines are going to happen at some point in your life, and there _is_ very little you can do about it otherwise.

So why not stop obsessing with looking younger? Why not approach aging with curiosity instead of resistance? We've (especially women) had it shoved into us for decades by whatever medium that aging is something not to look forward to, told we're worth very little once we hit our mid-30s (AGEIST RUBBISH). I'd rather push back!


----------



## beautymedi (Nov 19, 2021)

vigneshkumar said:


> Do You Have An Everyday Skincare Routine?


Yes and it's honestly really simple! In the morning I wash my face with just water and then apply a very light cream. In the evening I wash my face with Peter Thomas Roth cleanser. I highly recommend it, it literally tightens my skin immediately! And after that I apply a thicker night cream. I get botox every 3 months and every now and then get medical grade facials (microneedling, laser treatments, etc.)


----------



## angelica.brejt (Nov 21, 2021)

at home I would only recommend retinoic acid containing products for wrinkle prevention. the other stuff doesn't really work. it will only hydrate, but nothing else


----------

